# Nikon Announces AF-P DX 18-55mm F3.5-5.6G and 70-300mm F4.5-6.3G ED



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 17, 2016)

```
<em>Alongside the New Nikon D3400 DSLR, Nikon Releases the Compact AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR, AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G, AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR and AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED Lenses to Capture Life in Amazing Quality</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y. (August 17, 2016 AT 12:01 A.M. EDT) –</strong> Today, Nikon unveiled the compact yet powerful Nikon D3400, an entry-level DSLR that enables users to capture and share amazing images easier than ever before. The new D3400 provides a simple and seamless way to share stellar images from nearly anywhere through Nikon SnapBridge<sup class="green">1</sup>. Through always-on Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) technology<sup class="green">2</sup>, Nikon SnapBridge allows photographers to transfer images from the camera to a compatible smart device. For those looking to learn more about photography, the D3400 also features Nikon’s acclaimed Guide Mode, which provides step-by-step assistance when adjusting camera settings to help individuals learn how to capture the best photos possible.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Nikon also announced four exciting lightweight lens options which are ideal companions for the new D3400, helping budding photographers easily build an all-in-one camera kit<sup class="green">3</sup>. The AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR and AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G, are versatile zoom lenses for everyday shooting, while the new AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR and AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED are compact telephoto options for capturing action from afar. Great for travel, these new portable lenses provide fast, smooth and quiet autofocus operation and help users capture life as it unfolds with stunning clarity and detail.</p>
<p>“Featuring a variety of user-friendly features like Nikon SnapBridge, the new D3400 gives those new to DSLR photography the opportunity to proudly capture what they love and easily share with friends and family,” said Kosuke Kawaura, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc. “The introduction of the new series of NIKKOR lenses demonstrate Nikon’s commitment to providing affordable and versatile lens options to DX-format DSLR photographers looking to capture their own unique perspective of the world.”</p>
<p><strong>Seamlessly Share Life’s Passions</strong>

Transferring photos from the Nikon D3400 is a snap, as the camera makes it easier than ever to share photos wirelessly through Nikon SnapBridge. Using Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE), SnapBridge creates a connection between a camera and a compatible smart device, making it possible to seamlessly upload amazing images. Once paired, the D3400 will remain connected to the smart device and transfer photos automatically, without the need to re-connect the devices each time. Those that want to send photos from their child’s graduation or a gorgeous sunset can either set all images to automatically download as they are captured, or tag individual images for transfer in-camera. Nikon SnapBridge users can also access Nikon Image Space<sup class="green">4</sup>, a free online image sharing and storage service.</p>
<p><strong>Easily Capture Vibrant Photos with Stunning Detail</strong>

Life is full of memories that are meant to be captured with rich, vivid image quality, and the Nikon D3400 makes it easy with the high-speed performance and low-light ability that only a DSLR can deliver. The Nikon D3400 features a high-resolution 24.2-megapixel CMOS sensor to help capture images that photographers love, even in tough lighting scenarios. Nikon’s EXPEED 4 image processing engine offers improved image quality at high ISOs, enhanced auto white balance performance for true colors, faster processing speeds and improved battery life. Whether shooting stylish candids or beautiful landscapes while on vacation, the Nikon D3400 is ready to help deliver magnificent stills and impressive Full HD video.</p>
<p>The Nikon D3400 is loaded with high performance features that help capture images in a variety of shooting situations, including a broad ISO range from 100-25,600, which helps to produce top-quality photos and videos with low noise. This enhanced ISO range makes it easy to capture sharp photos in low-light settings, such as indoor sports, stage performances or festivities that last into the night. An 11-point Autofocus System keeps pace to help create sharp images, whether capturing a backyard soccer game or the most rambunctious toddler. Additionally, the Nikon D3400 is capable of fast continuous shooting at up to 5 frames-per-second (fps), helping to ensure that fleeting moments or precious expressions are not missed. All of these features are incorporated into an extremely compact, lightweight and versatile camera body, ideal for a fast-paced on-the-go lifestyle, and small enough to bring on any family vacation.</p>
<p>For first-time DSLR users, the D3400 features Nikon’s Guide Mode, an intuitive and informative mode that helps develop photography skills and showcases the best camera settings for any scene. By simply turning the top Command Dial to this mode, users are prompted with a full range of capture options, and the camera guides them through various settings to create the desired image. Additionally, in-camera Scene Modes are an easy way to snap great pictures, without the need to adjust numerous settings. For even more creative shooting options, fun effects modes such as Silhouette and Miniature Photography help photographers make images that define their distinct style. When the moment calls for HD video, the D3400 offers Full HD 1080p video recording capability at the press of a button to tell any story with amazing sharpness and clarity.</p>
<p><strong>Capturing the World Through a NIKKOR Lens</strong>

Nikon has also announced two new lightweight zoom lenses, the AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR and AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G. The ideal companion for DX-format DSLR cameras like the new D3400, these lenses are equipped with Nikon’s Stepping Motor technology for quick, smooth and quiet autofocus. Designated AF-P NIKKOR, these new lenses provide faster and smoother AF speed during live view (contrast-detection AF) and allow for whisper-quiet operation during video recording to minimize camera noise. The Vibration Reduction (VR) technology of the AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR offers up to four stops of image stabilization<span class="green">*</span>, helping users capture flawless, blur-free images in challenging light or when handheld.</p>
<p><strong>Affordable Telephoto Lenses Offer Endless Photography Possibilities</strong>

The new AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR and AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED are telephoto zoom lenses that provide further reach when users need it most. They are also equipped with a Stepping Motor that helps achieve quick, smooth and quiet autofocus. The adoption of this technology also reduces the overall size and weight of the lens, making it easy to carry on a family vacation or a trip to the zoo. The new AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR also features Nikon’s Vibration Reduction (VR) technology, offering up to four stops of image stabilization<span class="green">*</span>, helping to create sharp images in challenging light, such as an indoor gymnasium or a dusk soccer game.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong>

The Nikon D3400 kitted with the AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR will be available in early September 2016 for a suggested retail price (SRP) of $649.95<span class="green">**</span>. The D3400 will also be available in a two-lens kit option, including the AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR and AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED, for $999.95<span class="green">**</span> SRP. The AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR (SRP, $249.95<span class="green">**</span>), AF-P DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G (SRP $199.95<span class="green">**</span>), AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED VR (SRP, $399.95<span class="green">**</span>) and AF-P DX NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-6.3G ED (SRP $349.95<span class="green">**</span>) will all be available around the same time and will be sold separately. For more information on about the new Nikon D3400 and NIKKOR lenses, please visit <a href="http://www.nikonusa.com/">www.nikonusa.com</a>.</p>
<p><span class="green">1. </span>The SnapBridge app is available for compatible iPhone®, iPad® and/or iPod touch®, and for smart devices running the AndroidTM operating system. The app can be downloaded free of charge from Apple’s App Store® and GooglePlayTM. SnapBridge can be used only with compatible cameras.</p>
<p><span class="green">2.</span> The camera’s built-in Bluetooth® capability can only be used to connect the camera to a smart device running the SnapBridge app, and to take advantage of SnapBridge features.</p>
<p><span class="green">3.</span> Because AF-P lenses incorporate a stepping motor, the number of compatible cameras is limited. Even for compatible cameras, firmware update may be required.</p>
<p><span class="green">4.</span> To automatically upload images to NIKON IMAGE SPACE, a Nikon ID must be registered. This is easily achieved via the [Nikon ID registration/change] menu in the SnapBridge app. An unlimited number and volume of images reduced to 2-megapixel equivalents can be uploaded to NIKON IMAGE SPACE only with upload via SnapBridge.</p>
<p><span class="green">*</span>Based on CIPA Standard. This value is achieved when DX-format compatible lenses are attached to a DX-format digital SLR camera and zoom lenses are set at the maximum telephoto position.</p>
<p><span class="green">**</span>SRP (Suggested Retail Price) listed only as a suggestion. Actual prices are set by dealers and are subject to change at any time.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2016)

dilbert said:


> The subject of this thread has an error - the 70-300/f4.5-5.6 is a DX lens:



Presumably "AF-P DX" applies to both lenses. Your post has an error (as usual) – the 70-300 is f/6.3 on the long end.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2016)

There are actually _two_ 70-300mm lenses being announced – a VR version for $400 and a non-VR version for $350. Presumably they believe $50 is differentiating at that level.


----------



## kphoto99 (Aug 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> There are actually _two_ 70-300mm lenses being announced – a VR version for $400 and a non-VR version for $350. Presumably they believe $50 is differentiating at that level.



That $50 savings seems so pointless.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > There are actually _two_ 70-300mm lenses being announced – a VR version for $400 and a non-VR version for $350. Presumably they believe $50 is differentiating at that level.
> ...



I expect that the low cost will appeal to first time buyers in a big box store. That's who the product is aimed at.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> That $50 savings seems so pointless.



Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II, $200
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM, $250


----------



## kphoto99 (Aug 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > That $50 savings seems so pointless.
> ...



Are the two Canon lenses optically identical? I'm assuming (yes I know) that the 2 Nikon lenses are optically identical.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 17, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



Given the fact one Nikon lens has IS and the other doesn't, it is very unlikely that they're optically identical


----------



## sdsr (Aug 18, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



Rockwell (I know, I know) claims, based on a grey market one he's been using, that the new Nikon AF-P is far superior optically to its predecessor (you can buy a grey market one for <$100). If he's right, to turn off VR you have to mess around with menus rather than flipping a switch on the lens itself, which would be annoying - though I suspect that's something most people who buy it are unlikely to want to do anyway.


----------



## ashmadux (Aug 25, 2016)

No one cares. Crap low end lenses. 

18-55...oh yeah, gonna have steak tonight.

zzzzz


----------

